# przenosi maile z /new do /cur [SOLVED]

## gain

Witam

czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć, bo nie moge znalesc do czego służy katalog /cur

W katalogu domowym kazdego uzytkownika jest katalog .maildir, a w nim sa trzy katalogi tam cur , new i tmp

I czasami dzieje się tak, że przenosi odrazu maile z new do katalogu cur i wtedy uzytkownik nie moze odebrac tej poczty, dlugo sie laczy i w ogole jakieś jaja sie robią. 

Dlaczego przenosi te maile do tego CUR. 

W logach postfixa nie ma nic. Zadnej informacji wogole.

z gory dziekuje za jakąś podpowiedz 

pozdrawiamLast edited by gain on Fri Jan 28, 2011 8:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

A może new to nowe wiadomości, cur to przeczytane?

Bo z qmailem i dovecotem, (imap),  nigdy żadnego problemu nie miałem w obsłudze skrzynek maildir.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## gain

slaba ta mysl troche bo...

Jezeli jakiś użytkownik loguje sie i pobiera poczta wtedy pliki z /new znikają całkiem. W tedy jest ok

A czasami dzieje się tak ze je przenosi do cur i nie moge zrozumieć dlaczego. 

A jak już je tam przeniesie to w tedy uzytkownik nie moze nic pobrac. Te przeniesione sa w cur i przychodza nowe wiadomosci do new i wtedy juz zaczyna sie meksyk.

Uzytkownik sprawdza czy ma nowe wiadomosci i jak juz cos jest w cur to nie moze pobrac nic, wszytko sie zatyka i te nowe co dopiero przyszly laduja juz do tamtych do cur. 

Jezeli recznie przekopiuje te pliki z cur do jakiegos innego katalogu i przyjdzie cos nowego do new to wtedy ten ktos znowu moze pobierac tą poczta. 

Tylko DLACZEGO tak sie dzieje ze czasami jakis mail przechodzi do cur i wtedy jak w tym peletonie kolarskim blokuje juz wszystkie nastepne. 

Czeski film

----------

## Jacekalex

Postfix to serwer smtp, do pobierania poczty jest pop3 lub imap.

Co z drugiej strony udostępnia pocztę?

Courier?, Dovecot? Popa3d?

Bo wygląda to na jakieś anomalie z blokowaniem skrzynki.

----------

## gain

courier

----------

## Jacekalex

To poszukaj w logach Couriera, co jest grane.

Ja niestety używam wyłącznie Qmaila + Vpopmail + Dovecot, dlatego z Postfixem mam niewielkie doświadczenia, a Couriera używałem pół godziny  :Wink: 

Co do Postfixa, nawet chodził, podłączyłem go do dovecot-auth i działał ze skrzynkami vpopmaila, ale kiedy próbowałem konfigurować Amavis-new i ustawienia zabezpieczeń smtp, to po kilku godzinach kombinacji wywaliłem to wszystko w diabły.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## gain

no wlasnie, tylko bede musial poczytac zeby courier robil jakies logi bo jak narazie nic do mnie nie mowi i wlasnie nie wiem o co mu chodzi ;)

----------

## gain

ZNALAZLEM ZNALAZLEM ZNALAZLEM !!   :Very Happy: 

Ciesze sie jak 150! Takie proste było.

A wiec juz tlumacze.

Pliki pocztowe dlatego przenosi z katalogu new do cur poniewaz niektórzy uzytkownicy mieli zaznaczone POZOSTAW KOPIE NA SERWERZE

buahahaha takie proste   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam Koniec Tematu

----------

## Jacekalex

To jeszcze walnij SOLVED w temacie, co by szanowni następcy znaleźli odpowiedź, zanim następne wątki założą.

Szczerze pisząc, coś dziwny tek courier.

Dovecot normalnie traktuje skrzynki, nigdy żadnego cyrku ze skrzynkami nie miałem z nim, choć opiekowałem się serwerem, gdzie na 200 kont - 2/3 to Panie w biurze, outlooki, itp.

Co potrafiły wymyślić, to sam diabeł by się nie spodziewał.

----------

